# Spirit Jailbreak lead to tethering for iPad?



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

Now that the Spirit jailbreak is out, will we be able to tether our jailbroken iPads to our iPhones through a bluetooth connection?


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

howdyponcho said:


> Now that the Spirit jailbreak is out, will we be able to tether our jailbroken iPads to our iPhones through a bluetooth connection?


I'm wondering the same thing. I'd much rather jailbreak my iPad than my iPhone. I know I can jailbreak my iPhone and run mywi, but if I can avoid jailbreaking my iPhone, I'd prefer that.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

You will need to jailbreak the phone in order to share it's connection. The iPad doesn't need to be jailbroken in this case; just the phone.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I was always reading that Spirit was "untethered", so why does it ask me to connect my iPhone? And what makes this any different than the others if that's the case?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> I was always reading that Spirit was "untethered", so why does it ask me to connect my iPhone? And what makes this any different than the others if that's the case?


Untethered = you don't have to plug in your device to a computer every time you restart it. 

For the actual jailbreak, I'm assuming you have to connect it to the computer so that it can restore the jailbroken firmware to your phone a la pwnage tool.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Untethered = you don't have to plug in your device to a computer every time you restart it.
> 
> For the actual jailbreak, I'm assuming you have to connect it to the computer so that it can restore the jailbroken firmware to your phone a la pwnage tool.


I have never had to plug in my phone at restart with any of the other JB's... I think it means that no iTunes required, I just did it, it literally took 1 minute


----------



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay, so if I jailbreak my iPhone, can I still run the same apps I had before I jailbroke it? I just want to tether my iphone to my ipad, so I can only see myself downloading the mifi app from cydia.

Another question: how do you pay for jailbroken apps? Paypal?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

howdyponcho said:


> Okay, so if I jailbreak my iPhone, can I still run the same apps I had before I jailbroke it? I just want to tether my iphone to my ipad, so I can only see myself downloading the mifi app from cydia.
> 
> Another question: how do you pay for jailbroken apps? Paypal?


ALL of your info/Apps/Music/Everything stays the same...

Most JB apps are free, I steer clear when they want money, but Paypal and Amazon Payments both work.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

howdyponcho said:


> Now that the Spirit jailbreak is out, will we be able to tether our jailbroken iPads to our iPhones through a bluetooth connection?


I can tether my iPad to my iPhone using Cydia installed "MyWi". Works without any flaws.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

DA187Suspect said:


> I can tether my iPad to my iPhone using Cydia installed "MyWi". Works without any flaws.


good to hear. another victory for jailbreaking


----------



## jmweb (May 9, 2010)

I have a Blackberry and am looking to tether through it. Any suggestions on how to get my iPad to tether with Blackberry?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jmweb said:


> I have a Blackberry and am looking to tether through it. Any suggestions on how to get my iPad to tether with Blackberry?


That's a Blackberry question really. You have to sort out how to make your Blackberry share its 3G data by creating a wireless network. If you can get that sorted out you can then simply connect your iPad to your Blackberry wireless network.

You might get some suggestions here but you should also be asking this question in Blackberry forums where users will be more familiar with what you need.

Good luck.


----------



## jmweb (May 9, 2010)

I disagree since the first step would consist of connecting my ipad and blackberry via bluetooth, which currently doesn't work due to iPad restrictions


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The iPad does not do internet tethering over bluetooth even with an iPhone. The current solution for iPad to iPhone tethering is to jailbreak the *iPhone* and turn the *iPhone* into a router. The current solution has nothing to do with the iPad itself; the iPad merely connects to what it perceives to be a wireless router. Figuring out how to turn your Blackberry into a wireless router the route you should be investigating.

Good luck.


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

a tethered jailbreak, just to clarify, means that your phone will be jailbroken just as long as you don't let the battery die. You can turn off the device and reboot it and the jailbreak will stay, however if the phone runs out of juice, you will need to hook it up to your computer to boot the thing.

Since 3.1.2 firmware, I believe the iPhone 3Gs can only jailbreak via a "tethered" jailbreak 



Elric said:


> I have never had to plug in my phone at restart with any of the other JB's... I think it means that no iTunes required, I just did it, it literally took 1 minute


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

> Since 3.1.2 firmware, I believe the iPhone 3Gs can only jailbreak via a "tethered" jailbreak


That's incorrect. There is an untethered jailbreak for 3.1.3. It's called Spirit and it works flawlessly.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I got MyWi working last night with my iPad. Worked pretty well too, worth the $10.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

SophisTicationS said:


> a tethered jailbreak, just to clarify, means that your phone will be jailbroken just as long as you don't let the battery die. You can turn off the device and reboot it and the jailbreak will stay, however if the phone runs out of juice, you will need to hook it up to your computer to boot the thing.
> 
> Since 3.1.2 firmware, I believe the iPhone 3Gs can only jailbreak via a "tethered" jailbreak


Use "Spirit" to jailbreak any device, even newer 3GS MC models as well as iPod Touch 3rd Gen. This is now a "Tethered" jailbreak. Enjoy. 

Even you need a tutorial, PM me, I have made two, one for a MAC and one for a PC.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

DA187Suspect said:


> Use "Spirit" to jailbreak any device, even newer 3GS MC models as well as iPod Touch 3rd Gen. This is now a "Tethered" jailbreak. Enjoy.
> 
> Even you need a tutorial, PM me, I have made two, one for a MAC and one for a PC.


A Tutorial? I used this on a Mac version and all you do is plug in your iPhone and press a button on the screen. 30 seconds later, it's done.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Elric said:


> A Tutorial? I used this on a Mac version and all you do is plug in your iPhone and press a button on the screen. 30 seconds later, it's done.


The tutorial included getting yourself a drink and a series of stretches so you don't pull any muscles during the process.


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

classicbean said:


> That's incorrect. There is an untethered jailbreak for 3.1.3. It's called Spirit and it works flawlessly.


oops, sorry... I am using Spirit currently but I guess I was unaware that it was untethered...

Thank you for correcting me


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

modsuperstar said:


> I got MyWi working last night with my iPad. Worked pretty well too, worth the $10.


Yep I got it working easily here too. Much better than the Rogers $20 option ... Oh ya that's right, there is no $20 option!


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Elric said:


> A Tutorial? I used this on a Mac version and all you do is plug in your iPhone and press a button on the screen. 30 seconds later, it's done.




You'd be surprised how many folks do not knwo how to JB using Spirit, thought I'd help out.


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Too bad mywi is a 10 dollar pay app. I don't get what happened to the jailbreak scene. There are so many pay apps in the jailbreak "store" now. I jailbroke with spirit but restored back to normal once i saw how many pay apps there are now. Its not like the good ol' days anymore when everything on the jailbreak side was free. I thought jailbreaking=freedom not another way to grab my money.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

matthelps said:


> Too bad mywi is a 10 dollar pay app. I don't get what happened to the jailbreak scene. There are so many pay apps in the jailbreak "store" now. I jailbroke with spirit but restored back to normal once i saw how many pay apps there are now. Its not like the good ol' days anymore when everything on the jailbreak side was free. I thought jailbreaking=freedom not another way to grab my money.


Me too, I always Jailbreak every 2-3 months to see what's "new", it seems any app that's actually worth installing now is at least 5-10 bucks.


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Elric said:


> Me too, I always Jailbreak every 2-3 months to see what's "new", it seems any app that's actually worth installing now is at least 5-10 bucks.


Agreed. To those curious skip the jailbreak its a waste of time and money. If you have 10 bucks to throw away to some dude who may disappear at any moment along with his app sure go for it. Also your jailbreak will bust in 3-4 months when the next firmware comes out so its a constant cycle.

The cydia store and now this new Rock store are becoming "the other store" now for apps that get rejected by apple. That would be great if they were free but charging for apps on the jailbreak side defeats the spirit of jailbreak in the first place. Some of the apps are misleading too, they sound free but once you install it they ask you for money if you want it to work longer then 10 days. Also the mywi installs this other Rock store without evening letting you know what its doing. The Rock-free mywi was a crash fest on my iphone 3g

Its kinda like someone offering you free beer, but asking you to rent the mug after you drive across town to get it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

matthelps said:


> Too bad mywi is a 10 dollar pay app. I don't get what happened to the jailbreak scene. There are so many pay apps in the jailbreak "store" now. I jailbroke with spirit but restored back to normal once i saw how many pay apps there are now. Its not like the good ol' days anymore when everything on the jailbreak side was free. I thought jailbreaking=freedom not another way to grab my money.


Developers gotta eat. Why should it be free just because it was rejected from the official app store. I agree that the pricing seems out of whack but free should not be expected. If you want something, you are creating a demand. Pay up.


----------

